# 656 hydraulic question



## dggb (Jun 3, 2011)

I just purchased a 656 hydrostat that has a loader on the front. The hydraulics work fine for the loader. It works off the inner and outer hydraulic control levers. There are two hydraulic outlets on the rear of the tractor. When I plug my lines in for my haybine into the rear, I don't know how to make them work. My manual says the rear hydraulics work off the inner lever, but both my inner and outer lever operate the loader only. How do I make the rear hydraulics work? Is there a lever somewhere that has to switch the hydraulic pressures from the front implement to the rear?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There may be a bypass valve plumbed into the system that you have to flip. Try to follow the hydraulic lines and see if you can find anything.


----------



## dggb (Jun 3, 2011)

I have followed all the lines and can't find a valve. Somewhere I read something about the pto has to be engaged because that runs the pump but maybe that was a different tractor. I tried running the pto and it didn't make any difference. I am stumped.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll do some research on this for ya, but first I have to run to Wausau to pick something up. I'll try to get back to you tonight.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Had a look on the CNH parts book database. there are two different systems depending on serial no ???

Please supply tractor serial no so we can look at correct layout

Also is tractor an "Imternational" or a "Farmall" as they use different pipe & valve layouts ???


----------



## dggb (Jun 3, 2011)

My tractor is a Farmall 656. I went to my local dealer yesterday to pick up Hy-Tran and they printed out a diagram of the hydraulic system for me. It's hard to understand. The lines go under the floor plate so I can't see where they lead to exactly. For now, I unplugged my loader lines and bought some extensions that go from the right portals around to the rear and I can use my haybine now. I may leave this setup permanently, but I'll have to T my lines from the portal and put a lever to select which end gets the juice. I think that will work. Anybody got an opinion on that idea? Thanks for the replies I have gotten so far, it's nice to have help. I took everyone's advice on this forum and bought HyTran instead of other fluid. It sounds like it is worth the expense from what I've read.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/K Investigation shows for your 656 Farmall there are 3 different layouts of Aux valves and pipework. ????

We will deal with them as " Early", Mid range" & "Late", see attachments for clarification, serial no's are quoter on each listing

1) Early, Simple layout with front & rear couplers teed into valve work, no extra valves couplers front & rear appear to be same so "Haybine" hoses should fit in all.

2) Mid Range. Same as early type but using different profile pipes, (Same observations apply) ??? 

3) Later type using Double acting check valves and combination lever operated couplers @ rear. THe double acting check valves 25, & 40 will not be your problem, other than with a dead engine they will allow trapped pressure oil between the check valve and coupler to hold the coupler ball or pintle hard closed which can cause difficulty in connecting the male implement ends. To reduce this issue the aux valve lever should be cycled several times as engine is shut off and left in float position for coupling.

4) Couplers. Lever type twin coupler for connection under pressure ( to be used in circuits using double acting check valves to provide oil tight circuits, (Non leak back services).
Grat in theory but !!!

They are susceptible to dirt/ dust clogging up internals and not working properly. ALSO do not like a lot of the male implement tips you may get locally from auto store etc , only perform well with Proper IH tips as listed in operators manual etc.

When we imported 52 - 5488 and Snoopy's 3388 to 6788 into Europe they had these couplers and we had lots of issues , so much so that a lot of customers had the couplers replaced with single push /pull breakaway types @ IH's expense.

Hope this helps you resolve your issue, lets know how you get on.????


----------

